# South Korean (ROKN) assault carrier "Dokdo" trains with US helo crews



## CougarKing (4 May 2009)

If I can recall correctly from what I read, the ROKN seems to be aiming to build up to four of this new class of LHD/LPH.



> *U.S. Helicopters Train with Korean Flat Top*
> By Navy Lt. Ian McColley
> Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron 14 Public Affairs
> 
> ...


----------

